# Pulled Pork Finishing Sauce



## fried gizzards

I love making pulled pork on my traeger. I usually smoke for 3 hours at 225 and then foil pan it with loose tin foil over too at 250 for another 3 hours. Turns out nice and juicy. 

The problem is that, at least for my tastes, smoothering the finished product in rich, sweet bbq sauce takes away from the natural smokyness and often times overpowers the entire flavor profile. 

Does anyone on here use a finishing sauce that could emphasize the juicyness and impart additional flavor without being too overpowering?


----------



## chef jimmyj

Both of the following are popular and can be adjusted to your taste. Add AC Vinegar to the Sweet one or more Brown Sugar or Honey to the Tangy Finishing sauce...JJ

*Foiling Juice / Sweet Pulled Pork Finishing Sauce*

*Foiling Juice*

For each Rack of Ribs Combine:

1T Pork Rub, yours

1/2 Stick Butter

1/2C Cane Syrup... Dark Corn Syrup...or Honey

1/4C Apple Cider...or Juice

1T Molasses

Optional: 2T Apple Cider Vinegar. Add 2T Mustard and 1/4C Ketchup to make it more of a KC Glaze.

Simmer until a syrupy consistency.

Allow to cool for 5 minutes, pour over foiled Ribs and

run your 2 hour phase of 3-2-1. For the last phase return

the ribs to the smoker BUT reserve any Juice remaining

in the Foil. Simmer the Juice over med/low heat to reduce to a saucy thickness. Glaze the Ribs for presentation or service.

*For a Sweet Finishing Sauce for Pulled Pork:*  Make a Double batch, skip the Butter.

If you plan to Foil the meat, add 1/2 the batch to the Foil Pack or place it in a Pan with your Butt, when the IT hits 165*F.

Cover the pan with foil and continue to heat to 205*F for pulling.

At 205* rest or hold the Butt in a cooler wrapped in towels until ready to serve.

Pull the Pork and place it back in the pan with the pan Juices and any additional reserved Foiling Juice to moisten, the meat should be shiny and juicy but not swimming in sauce. Serve while hot...OR... Bag and refrigerate until needed.

If you choose to Not Foil or Pan the Butt. Add the Finishing Sauce to the pulled meat before serving. Add the hot Finishing Sauce a little at a time until the Pork is moistened, again the meat should be shiny but not swimming in sauce.

When re-heating place the Pulled Pork in a Pan or Crock pot and add reserved Foiling Juice or Apple Cider, as needed to make up the Juice that was absorbed while the pork was refrigerated. Cover and re-heat in a pre-heated 325-350*F oven or on High in the crock pot to 165*F and Serve.

I was AMAZED...No additional sauce needed. ENJOY...JJ

*Tangy Pulled Pork Finishing Sauce*

This is more of an Eastern North Carolina style Finishing Sauce...

2 C Apple Cider Vinegar

2T Worcestershire Sauce or more to taste

1/4C Brown Sugar

1T Smoked Paprika

2 tsp Granulated Garlic

2 tsp Granulated Onion

2 tsp Fine Grind Black Pepper

1 tsp Celery Salt

1 tsp Cayenne Pepper or Red Pepper Flake. Add more if you like Heat.

1/2 tsp Grnd Allspice

Combine all and whisk well. This is a thin sauce, bring just to a simmer and remove from heat. Adjust sweetness by adding Brn Sugar or additional Vinegar as desired...Makes about 2 Cups.

For a *Lexington Style Dip*  add, 1/2C Ketchup and 1-3tsp Red Pepper Flakes...JJ


----------



## foamheart

Not only does Chef JJ's sauce bring another dimension to the pulled pork with marking it as having been used, but its has saved more rookie mistakes smoking a butt than anything else I know of. I always keep a bottle mixed up and in the back of my reefer. Its a wise use of restricted space.


----------



## fried gizzards

Thanks so much for the quick replies. I'll be sure to try the recipe and report back!!


----------



## 1967robg

Tagged for future reference.


----------



## dukeburger

I can vouch for ChefJJ's tangy version. It's legit.


----------



## SmokinAl

Yep it's good stuff.

Al


----------



## slimc

using a finishing sauce changed how I do pulled pork, i'll never make it again without it.


----------



## boykjo

Yep.....good stuff. Always have a bottle on hand


----------



## chef jimmyj

Thanks Guys!...JJ


----------

